# Cause and solution to surface film



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

After a very helpful discussion about BBA (Cause and solution to BBA) my tank is not completely free of BBA and all other algae. So I thought I throw this one out as well. It is about the silver thin surface film which breaks when you touch the water (seen in the second picture) and not about the green slimy film which sticks to your skin seen in dirty tanks (as seen on the first picture):

















(Images from Dusko Bojic -http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.nl/)

Like in the other thread, I'm not looking for solutions like, install a surface skimmer, or paper towels, but the real cause and this how you can prevent it from forming. I sometimes have a really thick layer of this but than the next day it is totally gone without doing anything to the tank? Sometimes a tank runs a week without but mostly only a day after a water change it starts forming again.

So what is causing it? Eisenbacteria? Organics? ...?


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jun 4, 2013)

Decomposing plant matter can cause this. Make sure to skim out fallen leaves and extra plant stuff. Breaking the surface tension with your filter/powerhead/airstone will help keep it down as well.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I get the same thing in a tank that has no plants, just inert gravel and fish. The water flow is 6 times the tank volume per hour and there is nothing to obstruct it. The film still forms. I cannot find a connection between overfeeding, lack of water changes or watever. The film disappears for some time and comes back again. As you know I blame my biofilter. Coarse lava rocks are not the best filter + I have never rinsed them clean.

Since the film is bacteria and organic substances the only practical way to make it disappear is to have a surface skimmer. As you know ADA skims the surface either with the new Vuppa contraption or by using the vortex of the lily pipe. Bottom line is - if someone had figured out another way to remove the film ADA would do it.

Since you are an uppity kinda guy here's an easy project for you that you can make today. DIY vuppa for next to nothing:
http://aqua.c1ub.net/forum/lite.php?topic=158328.0


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I know you didn't want recommendations for equipment, but since Niko mentioned a device I thought I would follow suit . Eheim is selling their own surface skimmer now that's similar to the ADA model.

http://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/accessories/cleaning/new-surface-skimmer


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

I think it's practically unpreventable.
There is always bacteria and dust in the air. 
What else to expect when they fall onto the water? 

Really thick film can be from the lotion from your hands as well.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

niko said:


> Since you are an uppity kinda guy here's an easy project for you that you can make today. DIY vuppa for next to nothing:
> http://aqua.c1ub.net/forum/lite.php?topic=158328.0


Uppity: arrogant, concited, snobbish??

But I want no other equipment in my tank, so a lily pipe or live with it would be the only option I guess.

But no opinions about the eisenbacteria? Couldn't find much scientific info about it...


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Do you have a canister filter? What filter media & lily pipe do you have? The only things i can think of having had an oily film on my 50g planted tank is (1) the fish food and (2) the biological media. After reading this, it's occured to me that i haven't had an oily film on my one tank for a while. Since then, i've switched fish foods and changed my filter media from the Eheim Substrate Pro to ADA Bio Rio. I've also started cleaning my canister filters (Eheim 2217) more so that may be part of it, but i can't definitively say the oily film was caused (by the fish food) or corrected by one specific change (change in filter media). (i have also made a bunch of other changes like in the way i fertilize my plants, but i don't think that's got anything to do with it, tbh...)


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

"Uppity" is also someone that is cheerful and "up to it" (up to do things).


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

niko said:


> "Uppity" is also someone that is cheerful and "up to it" (up to do things).


Sorry, never heard of it, this was the first definition I found! In that case, thanks!



JeffyFunk said:


> Do you have a canister filter? What filter media & lily pipe do you have? The only things i can think of having had an oily film on my 50g planted tank is (1) the fish food and (2) the biological media. After reading this, it's occured to me that i haven't had an oily film on my one tank for a while. Since then, i've switched fish foods and changed my filter media from the Eheim Substrate Pro to ADA Bio Rio. I've also started cleaning my canister filters (Eheim 2217) more so that may be part of it, but i can't definitively say the oily film was caused (by the fish food) or corrected by one specific change (change in filter media). (i have also made a bunch of other changes like in the way i fertilize my plants, but i don't think that's got anything to do with it, tbh...)


Eheim Substrate Pro indeed. But have it in my 5G too, internal filter with ceramic rings. All aqua soil btw, maybe that contribites?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Since my last post a few days ago, I've absolutely zero film layer anymore. It is totally gone on all three tanks. What did I do? Nothing! I didn't cleaned anything, did my normal dosing etc.

What did changed? The only change that I can think of is the temperature. Normally my room temperature is around 70 and my tanks are around 75. This week room temperature raised till 78-79 (above tank temperature) and the films were gone in a day on all tanks and has been away for 4 days. Temperature dropped now, so I'm very curious whether it will come back or it was a coincidence.


----------

